# youtube and my grow... is it dumb to post on there?



## goddog (Nov 19, 2007)

read something by someone else about posting on youtube.

whats the general concensus about loading my grow journal up there?


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 19, 2007)

um id have to say dont too many problems can come from it


----------



## lyfr (Nov 19, 2007)

i vote no...idont know why i vote no...but iwouldnt


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2007)

*I would have to say a big no because of THE MAN. :cop: *


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 19, 2007)

You will be ok if only when you signed up for youtube you gave them wrong infomation about youself.
If you gave the the right infomation, Then there might be a chance, but very slim one I would think.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 19, 2007)

posting here is one thing... posting there is another... big can 'o worms, posting there, buddy.

I wouldn't if I were u... are you LOOKING for trouble???


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 19, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> You will be ok if only when you signed up for youtube you gave them wrong infomation about youself.


 
Your IP address is your signature for everything you do online. Doesn't matter how false your "info" is. Every Google search, every website you visit, everything you do leaves a trail of info on you bro.  It is logged and recorded beyond your control.  Your internet activity is a true picture of who you are.

The server for this site is in a "safe" country from the prying eyes of LEO. What about Youtube?  Nope. I would not put my signature on Youtube if I didn't want LEO to know my identity.........


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 19, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Your IP address is your signature for everything you do online. Doesn't matter how false your "info" is. Every Google search, every website you visit, everything you do leaves a trail of info on you bro. It is logged and recorded beyond your control. Your internet activity is a true picture of who you are.
> 
> The server for this site is in a "safe" country from the prying eyes of LEO. What about Youtube? Nope. I would not put my signature on Youtube if I didn't want LEO to know my identity.........


 
 What are you serious!
I should stop goin to the rated R sites 
Thanks for the info Pot Belly!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 19, 2007)

1. You post your grow on utube

2. Johnny Law sees it.

3. Johnny Law gets the IP address from the utube server by subpoena if necessary.

4. Johnny Law then traces the IP address to your ISP.

5. Johnny Law then gets your name, home address and everything including your bank account information from your ISP.

6. Johnny Law introduces himself and ten other LEO's to you at your house at 3am after kicking your door in.

7. You go on an extended vacation in the state or county lockup.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 19, 2007)

So is this site safe because I put my email on here to sign up?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## bud smoker84 (Nov 19, 2007)

i wouldnt suggest it because theres more then a few ways for them to find out where u live


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 19, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> So is this site safe because I put my email on here to sign up?
> Dro:cool2:


 
Yes, you're safe here. The server is in Holland. No one in Holland cares what you do here on this site and they will never allow anyone else to have any information about you.

That's the difference. In the USA and quite a few other countries, the Government can make the people who host the server give them information via a subpoena granted by a judge who has seen or heard the evidence that a crime has been committed.

The country of Holland will not honor any type of subpoena from any other government in the case of electronic posting about marijuana.

If someone were to post about something that is strictly illegal in Holland also, perhaps the Holland Government would then give up that information.

Who knows at that point. It would depend on the crime and how the Holland Government felt about it.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 19, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yes, you're safe here. The server is in Holland. No one in Holland cares what you do here on this site and they will never allow anyone else to have any information about you.
> 
> That's the difference. In the USA and quite a few other countries, the Government can make the people who host the server give them information via a subpoena granted by a judge who has seen or heard the evidence that a crime has been committed.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, Thanks SB I feel much better now! 
Dro,:cool2:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 20, 2007)

Stoney explained in detail my arguement... see?... u should listen to crazy people more often....


----------



## goddog (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks, good to know....


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 21, 2007)

The name of the weed growing game is reducing unecessary risk.......posting stuff like that on youtube is an unecessary risk.  While the level of risk is unkown at this point in time, I think its safe to say its a better idea not to post of youtube.


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 21, 2007)

goddog said:
			
		

> read something by someone else about posting on youtube.
> 
> whats the general concensus about loading my grow journal up there?


 

Depends. What country are you from. That is a big variable. Next is I would load it to Youtube from a ghost account made at a library or cofee shop. That way it cannot be associated or linked back to you. Make sure there is nothing in the room that could leave clues as to who you are and stay masked or hidden from the camera. It's cool you would do that but you gotta look our for yourself and your own security first! Good luck!

Stunzeed..


----------



## HEYMON (Nov 30, 2007)

ThaNKS for clearing that up SB!


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Nov 30, 2007)

The more people who know, the better the chance of getting busted. Put it on youtube and everybody kows! What are the chances if everybody knows..one cop with a boner and nothing to do and?...........just my opinion...........Toke it.


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 4, 2007)

youtube i really turning into the next myspace lots of bad things have come of it from kids getting caught with illegal fire arms and bombs to confirming identities of graffiti writes, youtubes fun to watch but watch what you post.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 5, 2007)

pyroguy said:
			
		

> youtube i really turning into the next myspace lots of bad things have come of it from kids getting caught with illegal fire arms and bombs to confirming identities of graffiti writes, youtubes fun to watch but watch what you post.


 
I don't even go FROM this site into FBItube.


----------

